# Millipedes: What are they, and How to Care for them?



## HerperShort (Nov 20, 2009)

Millipedes are one of the oldest groups of land arthropods, if not the oldest.The earliest known is a centimetre long, 428 million year old species called Pneumodesmus newmani from Stonehaven, Scotland. These ate the primitive mosses and vascular plants. During the Carboniferous era, the Age of the Bugs, due to the high oxygen levels invertabrate grow huge. The largest of these 'monsters' was a 3m long millipede called Arthropleura.
There are over 10,00 species, from 13 orders and 115 families. The largest species of these is the Giant Train (_Archispirostreptus gigas_) which can grow up to a foot long. Millipede, means "thousand legs", even though the rare_ Illacne plenipes_ has the largest amount of 750 legs. Millipedes, generally, have 36 to 400 leg. They have generally have, depending on the species and individual, have after the first couple of segments a pair of legs per segments.
The head of a millipede contains a Tömösváry organs; these are found at the base of the antennae and are shaped like an oval. These are thought to be used to measure hymidity and some chemoreceptory abilities maybe present, also. They breathe through two pair of spiracles, each opens into a internal pouch, which lead to the trachea system. Their excretory system are two malpighian tubule system, which are located in the mid-way part of the gut.
Millipede primairy defence is to curl into a tight coil, using their armoured exo-skeleton, this protected their delicate legs. Though some species can produce hydrogen cyanide. _Polyxenus fasciculatus_ detaches barbs to defend against ants. But many of the larger species produce a foul tasting liquid, that mean't to smell of iodine (well, mean't to, to me it smells of freashly cut potatoes :lol2.

BASIC INFOMATION:

TEMP: 24-30 C / 75-80 F
HUMIDITY: 60-70%

Millipedes will run and hide from light.
Millipede, unlike their relative the centipedes, are vegetarians, or detrivors (Meaning thing they eat detris, decaying plants. People often put millipedes with other species of animals to act as a clean up crew). They can eat: 

lettuce (not iceburg)
cucumber
melon
tomatoes
bannana
peaches
mushrooms
apples
pear
carrots
tortoise pellets
The food must be refreshed every other day, letting them rot slightly. The food can put in a food dish, or jar lid, or just leaved on the floor of the terrarium.


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

Many Thanks...


very handy as my little lad bought one today from the newark show...:no1:


----------



## HerperShort (Nov 20, 2009)

*cont.*










Step 1 (Housing): For most species of millipedes a Exo-Terra Medium Breeding Box is ideal. For the larger species a Large Flat Faunarium is required. This particular enclosure is for my Madagascar Fires and my unknown species.










Step 2 (Heating): I'm using a pair of heat mats taped together. This can heat the 'pede rack. The temperature and humidity should be monitored, via a thermonitor and hydromonitor.


















Step 3 (Substrate): My mix includes: coconut husk, organic potting soil, orchid bark, vermiculite, sphagnum moss, the original substrate (if the enclosure has changed) and leaf litter. I then spread the leaf litter over the top of the substrate. Millipedes must be given leaf litter, or at least oak leaves as they need to have chitin in their diet.










Step 4 (Hides): A piece of cork bark is all you, as pretty much all species of millipedes can dig, so most will just burrow.










Step 5 (Water Bowl): For any species, they need a water bowl. They will need a shallow dish, as so they don't drown. If it's deep, then you will need to have large pebbles into it.


























Step 6 (Finished): Finished habitat, labelled and 'racked'.

Comment, Rate, fill free! :no1:


----------

